# BARNS



## markadoodle

[SIZE=12pt]May I have pictures of your barns; Inside and out Tackrooms; Inside and out and Sheds; Inside and Out [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule

I made my own barns and sheds. I don't have a nice big enclosed barn (someday I will!) but everyone has a shelter of some kind.

The sheds are 4'x6'x9' and are shared by 2 horses.











My broodmares have individual barns that are 6'x9'x7'. It's a kit building from Mueller Inc.


----------



## Relic

stallion huts






mare huts






5 stall foaling shed not finished yet on the outside inside is done except for water isn't hooked






main barn


----------



## Marty

http://www.equineobsession.com/bravelittle...rs/farmtour.htm


----------



## markadoodle

LOVE YOUR BARNS' GUYS!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

Here is my barn. Just built it this summer, still have a few things here and there to do with it.


----------



## LittleRibbie

LiL Miracles, your barn turned out fab !! I love it and I love your little finishing touches ( pumpkins, flags fall leaf swags inside ) I love the look of the new wood...wish mine still looked like that. I cant remember if it was your boyfriend or husband that did alot of work but please tell him he did an awesome job!!

Heidi


----------



## Dona

Our barn is an old old bank barn that has been in John's family for over 120 years.

Here is a photo taken of the barn with John's ancestors back in the late 1800's .




And this is the same barn today. Not as much character, for sure.....but has been kept in very good shape.




This photo shows where we dug a trench to put in water to the barn.




Here are photos showing the inside. This barn was made with HUGE 1 ft square beams & wooden pegs to hold it together!

Before stalls.....










After putting in "gate" type stalls.







The bottom of the barn has concrete block walls which keeps it cool in summer & warmer in winter. We put a lot of money into updating & bringing water to the barn, lots of electric in conduit so every stall has good lighting & an outlet to plug in heated buckets. We opted for the "temporary" gate stalls so we didn't have to change the barn any more than we had to. This way also allows us to change stall sizes when needed.

We have 3 huge barn doors. One on the east, one on the south & one on the west. Each door goes out into a separate paddock/pasture area. So we can black off three areas of the barn, each with their own separate access to the outside when we want to allow them to come in & out thru the day. This way, we can keep the weanlings separated from their moms when weaning, as well as giving our stallion his own "space" when needed. Works well for us.


----------



## Watcheye

Im so jealous. I want my own barn!


----------



## Zora

Dona said:


> Our barn is an old old bank barn that has been in John's family for over 120 years.
> Here is a photo taken of the barn with John's ancestors back in the late 1800's .
> 
> View attachment 901
> 
> 
> And this is the same barn today. Not as much character, for sure.....but has been kept in very good shape.
> 
> View attachment 905
> 
> 
> This photo shows where we dug a trench to put in water to the barn.
> 
> View attachment 908
> 
> 
> Here are photos showing the inside. This barn was made with HUGE 1 ft square beams & wooden pegs to hold it together!
> 
> Before stalls.....
> 
> View attachment 902
> 
> 
> View attachment 903
> 
> 
> View attachment 904
> 
> 
> After putting in "gate" type stalls.
> 
> View attachment 906
> 
> 
> View attachment 907
> 
> 
> The bottom of the barn has concrete block walls which keeps it cool in summer & warmer in winter. We put a lot of money into updating & bringing water to the barn, lots of electric in conduit so every stall has good lighting & an outlet to plug in heated buckets. We opted for the "temporary" gate stalls so we didn't have to change the barn any more than we had to. This way also allows us to change stall sizes when needed.
> 
> We have 3 huge barn doors. One on the east, one on the south & one on the west. Each door goes out into a separate paddock/pasture area. So we can black off three areas of the barn, each with their own separate access to the outside when we want to allow them to come in & out thru the day. This way, we can keep the weanlings separated from their moms when weaning, as well as giving our stallion his own "space" when needed. Works well for us.


What a gorgeous barn! I love the vintage picture.


----------



## maplegum

My stable and haybarn aren't big, but I love them.





This is the stable. As you can see, the horses love it too.






And my haybarn. We took the idea from the movie "Charlottes Web" which was filmed down the road from us. I told my husband I wanted a smaller version of it.

Here is the Charlottes Web barn..






And my haybarn...


----------



## osu_barrelracer

I really really need to get new pictures of the barns...we have done SOOOOO much more. I really don't have any pictures at all of the boarding barn. But here are some of the old pictures I have of the show barn from 5 months ago or so.

The show barn and boarding barn. The hay barn (which you can't see from the angle) is also directly behind the show barn:






The show barn:





















Part of the inside of the tack room in the show barn:






Outside of the tack room:






Also, here are some of the miniature turn outs:


----------



## miniwhinny61

Lil Miracles, I love your barn!!!! is the roof a metal carport??? and how big is the barn?? I'd love any info on it. Thanks Val


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

Val, my barn is a metal carport. 20x20 carport from Northern Tool. I bought it used for $500.00. I'm going to make a page just about my barn on my website. I've had a few people ask me how it was built so I suppose its time to put something up for anyone to see.


----------



## drk

WOW Lil Miracles, What a fantastic job you did with that carport. I just love that !!!!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Here is my barn. Just built it this summer, still have a few things here and there to do with it.






miniwhinny61 said:


> Lil Miracles, I love your barn!!!! is the roof a metal carport??? and how big is the barn?? I'd love any info on it. Thanks Val






drk said:


> WOW Lil Miracles, What a fantastic job you did with that carport. I just love that !!!!!


I just wanted to let those who were showing interest in my barn that I have made an official barn page on my website.

Little Miracles Farm


----------



## Annabellarose

lilmiraclesfarm,

I have a 30' x 50' professionally built metal pole barn (the inside is still a work in progress as I only have three stalls finished and in regular use) and I would trade it for your barn in a heartbeat! I LOVE it. I mean, I want to extend to you the highest compliments on the quality of your work and it's appearance. LOVELY. It's not cute, it's beautiful. ...well, it's cute too. The PERFECT "pony" barn. I want one.


----------



## Relic

barrelracer....l love your stalls l printed out a pix and put it on top of my husbands supper plate last night and started whinning and telling him l wanted at least a couple for my fave guy and his sire...he just grunted and asked if l thought money grew on trees.



geeeezzz


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

Annabellarose said:


> lilmiraclesfarm,
> I have a 30' x 50' professionally built metal pole barn (the inside is still a work in progress as I only have three stalls finished and in regular use) and I would trade it for your barn in a heartbeat! I LOVE it. I mean, I want to extend to you the highest compliments on the quality of your work and it's appearance. LOVELY. It's not cute, it's beautiful. ...well, it's cute too. The PERFECT "pony" barn. I want one.


Thank you! I really love it too. I tell my boyfriend all the time that I just love my barn. It was a great build for a small income. My uncle did the labor for free, but I did have to pay for a worker. In the end between all the wood and the labor it costed me $1800. I paid $500 for the carport, and it was used. Normally sells for $2000 here. The most expensive item bought for it were the track for the doors. They came in at a little over $500 each. Theres not to many things I would really change about it. I took alot of consideration into building it. I looked at other farm ideas and adjusted them to suite me.


----------



## miniwhinny61

Thanks Lil Miracles for putting all the info on your barn on your website!!!! your construction photo's are great, Quess I'll have to start looking for a carporrt



. Val


----------

